# Yogi Bear/Yoda?



## rossi_mac (Mar 12, 2011)

No I mean Yoga!!

I did actually get bought a introduction to yoga divvy-dee for crimbo.

I put it in the machine this morning, read the warnings, watched the interview and watch the first half hour session, looks like it could be for me, calming, relaxing and working on parts of body, I'm looking forward to it, just glad we have a room with no coffee table so I have room to lay my lanky body about in!

Do we have any yoga buffs in the house? Any tips....?

Hope y'all staying trim! 

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope it goes well Rossi! I have the lovely Gay Gasper's full attention for 15 minutes each day, giving my abs a workout  

The main problem with a DVD is that, if the exercises are complex and involve lying down then it can be difficult to actually see them on the telly whilst you're trying to do them!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 23, 2011)

North' or other person of power...

Anychance of changing title of this thread to something sensible like Yoga...
Incase anyone passing through this has stuff to say on it!? I doubt many have much to say about yogi bear or yoda

Cheers,

Rossi

PS Done two sessions and I like it


----------



## Copepod (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't do yoga myself, but several work colleagues do - carrying rolled up thin foam mats (thinner that camping sleeping mats) seems to be important


----------

